# A little background about me



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello everyone. I havent really given my background yet. So here is a short summary of what I do and my future plans.

I am currently a senior in highschool with a very big interest in agriculture. I intend to be well on my way to fulfilling my career goals after college graduation from Iowa State University with a major in Ag Business and a minor in Agronomy. Those goals include becoming a leader in grain and livestock production through application of the skills acquired from my college major studies. My vision would include producing the majority of my livestock feed products as well as having a robust grain marketing program for grains in excess of those consumed. I plan to have grain handling and storage facilities that would permit year-round opportunities to pursue market high points and to facilitate my feeding program.

Having been raised in a farming community I have been exposed to numerous aspects of the agriculture industry. The enjoyment of working in this setting since my childhood has evolved into a passion for agriculture that I expect will continue to grow as I pursue an education in this field.

I have had the experience of operating my own meat goat business for almost ten years. My business sells animals for both "show" and commercial meat purposes. In addition, I have developed a hay business that has grown tremendously throughout the past few years. I am active in the production of both corn and soybean commodities on our farm ground as well.

Throughout high school I have held offices in many organizations. Presently, I am working to develop my leadership skills while serving as president of both my local FFA chapter and my 4-H club. In addition, I am striving to be a contributing member of Linn County 4-H Youth Council, 4-H Goat Project Youth Leader, Iowa Corn Growers Association, Iowa Meat Goat Association, Future Business Leaders of America, and National Honor Society.

This is from an essay I wrote for a scholarship. Thought it summed up myself pretty well.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Good for you, I want to wish you luck with your scholarship, best of luck


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like you have a plan. Go for it!


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you! I ended up getting this scholarship. I was one out of 5 highschool students in Iowa to get it.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Goatman, great reading, your communication skills are real good for a high school senior, you will go far using the American entrepeneur spirit.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Goatman said:


> Thank you! I ended up getting this scholarship. I was one out of 5 highschool students in Iowa to get it.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Congradulations.It sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

Congrats Goatman. Sounds like you have your direction planned pretty well. Thats something you don't see in many of todays youth. Just remember Hard work and Honesty will always pay off! Good Luck.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope things work out well for ya. It seems you have a good head on your shoulders, You also have great writing skills . Good luck.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats to you Goatman. It appears you are well on your way . Half the battle is having a good plan. Great school too! Good luck in your endeavors. We need youth like you coming along to help feed the world. It's gonna be a big task. Mike


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

A salute to your past and a nod to your future young man. You are going to go far and teach us all a thing or two along the way.


----------

